# CPC-A in Durham, NC looking for experience



## emma021785 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a newly credentialed coder with a CPC-A located in Durham, NC.  I have been in the workforce for over 30 years with experience in Hospitals in Hematology/Oncology, Podiatry, and Internal Medicine.  I am looking for a job not only for the experience, but one that I can grow with.  My main specialty of interest is Hematology/Oncology, but also have an interest in Orthopedic, Gastroenterology and General Surgery.  I am a fast learner, team player and a diligent self starter.


----------

